# SATA Installation Problems with AHCI and Vista



## dbrook007 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an Intel DG965RY motherboard & chipset and am having major problems trying to install Vista (32 bit) with AHCI for my SATA-II drive.

I can install Vista and the drive fine using the BIOS SATA IDE Setting (though the UDMA does not seem to be what I expected) but whenever I change the BIOS setting to AHCI, I get problems upon installing.

I am using Vista 32-bit, and it's my understanding that I do not use the F6 method for installation, but merely Select the "Load Driver" button during the Vista installation.

I downloaded the files as per the Intel site and have put them onto a floppy.

However, when I click on "Load Driver", the only way I can see any items is to unselect the "only show compatible drivers for your hardware" checkbox.

So my first question is why are there no "compatible" items shown in the first place?

According to the Intel site, the DG965RY chipset supports transfer rates of up to 3Gb/s and AHCI.  In addition, the AHCI option appears in the BIOS (though there is no RAID option).

So, based on this information, I would have expected to be able to take advantage of AHCI.

So this is as far as I have been able to get.

Do I need to do something else?  Have I missed something?  Between the mobo, the BIOS, Vista, Drivers and the AHCI Controller, I'm lost and have no idea what to do or try next.

I am out of ideas!  

Any help appreciated.

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 12, 2009)

You're probably trying to use Windows drivers, you require the text-mode driver. It should be in the package as well though.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2009)

you require the "f6" driver, despite the fact you arent pressing F6. the name is just a leftover from the XP days.


http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...strOSs=163&OSFullName=Windows Vista*&lang=eng


----------



## dbrook007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

I've tried this download & driver but when I click on "Load driver" during the Vista installation to use the driver, there are no compatible items shown in the list?

...Darren


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

dbrook007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've tried this download & driver but when I click on "Load driver" during the Vista installation to use the driver, there are no compatible items shown in the list?
> 
> ...Darren



well thats weird. are you using vista SP1 or SP0?
I guess you may need to contact intel for the right driver here, as that download is definately the one for normal 965 boards.


----------



## Polarman (Jan 13, 2009)

Check here for guide:

http://vistasupport.mvps.org/installing_raid_sata_drivers.htm


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't get my HDD to show in ACHI mode with 4GB of mem. Took out another stick and worked out fine. Don't know if that's the case with you, worth a try though.


----------



## dbrook007 (Jan 13, 2009)

I only have 2Gb, so that's not the case here (but thank you anyway).  I think at the time of doing a clean install, it's SP0, not SP1.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

well you could always install in IDE mode, and then convert to AHCI later. Problem is with your issues with it saying its the wrong AHCI driver, i dont think it would work.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello there, I could not locate any reference to AHCI in the manual for that board and Intel is not showing the drivers on their site for that board.

That board has an ICH8 controller for the drives. So I think Mussels is right, I don't think it will work, but...here are some sites you can check out.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976

http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=109450

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=13271908

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=444831



I would image my system before attempting, just a warning.

Goodluck 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=2973&DwnldID=17268&strOSs=164&OSFullName=Windows%20Vista*%2032&lang=eng
I found this page for the matrix driver, but it says ich8R:


----------

